# risk assessment video cousre



## tarhooni (3 ديسمبر 2011)

هـــــــنا 

دورة مفيدة جدا في تقييم المخاطر



.


----------



## aljabal (4 ديسمبر 2011)

very nice vedio and thank you for your particating like type of these movies 
well done


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور
عرض جميل ومفيد


----------



## tarhooni (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*الأخوين الجبل والمهندس غسان

شكرا لكما*

.


----------



## sayed00 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على العرض الجيد

لكن موضوع تقييم المخاطر بحر كبير و طرق مختلفة للاتباع على كل منا اتباع ما يناسب عملة


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (18 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك على هذا العرض الرائع 
​


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (20 فبراير 2012)

thank you too much


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (20 فبراير 2012)

very useful thank you


----------



## محمودالحسيني (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ali ahmed mohmed (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## رود سفتي (24 فبراير 2012)

thank you too much


----------



## assedjafar2007 (27 فبراير 2012)

تشكر ياسيدي الفاضل


----------



## tarhooni (4 مايو 2012)

الإخوة جميعا بارك الله فيكم ، وآسف على التأخير لإنشغالنا بليبيا الجديدة


----------



## fraidi (7 مايو 2012)

Thanksssssssssss


----------

